# Looking at getting into a martial art



## Brandon Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Just recently relocated and I’m starting to get settled in. Soon as I get a job going I’m looking at getting into a martial art. In the mean time I’m trying to figure out what style I’m interested in. I’m interested in both striking and grappling equally. Sambo really intrigued me but it’s not around here so it’s out of the question. I have one kyokushin school a few Judo schools tons of bjj schools, tkd schools. No kyokushin off shoots. I’m 32 6’3” about 200lbs I’m not sure if certain body types go better with other arts. played sports competitively till about 24 years old. I’m looking to train for fitness, hobby, self defense, possibly competition. Thanks.


----------



## Buka (Oct 26, 2019)

Brandon, the best thing in life is to have choice. Sounds like you have them!

Go to every school you might be interested in, that are within reasonable travel distance for you, and watch a couple classes in each one. I say a couple because not all classes are the same in any given school.

If I remember correctly, you used to have a like for Kyokushin, that might be a good place to start. But please keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Buka said:


> Brandon, the best thing in life is to have choice. Sounds like you have them!
> 
> Go to every school you might be interested in, that are within reasonable travel distance for you, and watch a couple classes in each one. I say a couple because not all classes are the same in any given school.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you used to have a like for Kyokushin, that might be a good place to start. But please keep us posted on your journey.


The thing is what I truly want most and what I had the most fun training in out of anything I have ever trained in basically my first love was sambo. It’s what I did last year for awhile before I moved a couple months ago and I don’t have sambo anymore. I think I might as well go with judo and just compete in pure judo and compete in sambo off of pure judo training. Thats probably what I can do to replicate sambo the most in my situation. I’ll prob run with Judo. Throwing and immediately transitioning into subs off of throws was also what I liked most about sambo as well so I think pure judo is something I would enjoy and stick with. It seems the closest art to sambo.


----------



## Buka (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like Judo is the way to go. Have you had a chance to stop into any of the Judo schools yet?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Oct 27, 2019)

Buka said:


> Sounds like Judo is the way to go. Have you had a chance to stop into any of the Judo schools yet?


There are three judo schools Im interested in. The one I’m most interested in is Portland Judo because they offer both bjj and judo two programs for the price of $125. Also there is a great judo school for $60 a month and another judo school for $30 a month. There is also a great grappling school called eastside grappling. It’s a grappling club for bjj and no gi. It’s $80 a month. What im trying to do is replicate the best sambo style without access to formal sambo training so I figured a mix of Judo and bjj/no gi bjj would be my best option to still train a samboish style. I plan on competing in Judo, sambo, no gi submission grappling here in the United States. Portland judo doesn’t have no gi. But there I could cross train judo and gi bjj for $125. Or I could join eastside grappling for an even mix of gi and no gi and cross train that with one of the other cheaper pure judo dojo’s I mentioned above for a little more a month than Portland judo but I would have a wider variety of times to train and would get no gi training in. All these schools I mentioned are all ran by respective black belts. What do you think I should do? Obviously I have a job so I’m not training full time so to speak.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Oct 27, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> There are three judo schools Im interested in. The one I’m most interested in is Portland Judo because they offer both bjj and judo two programs for the price of $125. Also there is a great judo school for $60 a month and another judo school for $30 a month. There is also a great grappling school called eastside grappling. It’s a grappling club for bjj and no gi. It’s $80 a month. What im trying to do is replicate the best sambo style without access to formal sambo training so I figured a mix of Judo and bjj/no gi bjj would be my best option to still train a samboish style. I plan on competing in Judo, sambo, no gi submission grappling here in the United States. Portland judo doesn’t have no gi. But there I could cross train judo and gi bjj for $125. Or I could join eastside grappling for an even mix of gi and no gi and cross train that with one of the other cheaper pure judo dojo’s I mentioned above for a little more a month than Portland judo but I would have a wider variety of times to train and would get no gi training in. All these schools I mentioned are all ran by respective black belts. What do you think I should do? Obviously I have a job so I’m not training full time so to speak.


Long story short I started my journey in striking awhile ago. Started grappling in pure sambo later and fell in love with sambo and grappling as well. Even more than striking. So I decided to start my martial arts journey again and chose grappling since it’s what I’m passionate about most. Since sambo was my first love and first grappling style I want to continue that journey. Since it’s not near me when I relocated recently I’m now trying to replicate it because I still consider my main style and foundation a sambist and I still plan to compete in sambo for the future. I mainly want to focus on competing in judo and sambo. Don’t have much interest competing in gi bjj. But do have interest in competing in no gi. Main focus is to compete in sambo/combat sambo and judo. Compete in no gi as a side dish.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm looking a the date of this post and I swear we had this discussion before. .


----------



## lklawson (Oct 28, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Just recently relocated and I’m starting to get settled in. Soon as I get a job going I’m looking at getting into a martial art. In the mean time I’m trying to figure out what style I’m interested in. I’m interested in both striking and grappling equally. Sambo really intrigued me but it’s not around here so it’s out of the question. I have one kyokushin school a few Judo schools tons of bjj schools, tkd schools. No kyokushin off shoots. I’m 32 6’3” about 200lbs I’m not sure if certain body types go better with other arts. played sports competitively till about 24 years old. I’m looking to train for fitness, hobby, self defense, possibly competition. Thanks.


I can help. Click this link:
The Martial Arts Newbie's Guide

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## frank raud (Oct 28, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm looking a the date of this post and I swear we had this discussion before. .


You mean like this?  Recently relocated and I’m out of Sambo


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ya everybody is right choose a martial Arts school that fits you make sure you pick the right one and ask how much is a price range and if you can afford it observe the instructor make sure their great instructor


----------



## Brandon Miller (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah I’m flirting with the idea of Judo. It’s similar to sambo and I got a bunch of judo clubs around me. I like kyokushin but there is only one school which means only one schedule for that art. I’m probably going to do a mix of weight lifting, judo, bjj. Competition focus in no gi, Judo and sambo.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Nov 5, 2019)

frank raud said:


> You mean like this?  Recently relocated and I’m out of Sambo


If you got a problem then why are you taking the sweet generous time replying to my threads? If things have been repeated in the past, then simply don’t take your sweet generous time to reply to my posts. Especially if you’re annoyed with repetitiveness.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 5, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> If you got a problem then why are you taking the sweet generous time replying to my threads? If things have been repeated in the past, then simply don’t take your sweet generous time to reply to my posts. Especially if you’re annoyed with repetitiveness.


He literally just linked the thread in response to someone else's question. People have been getting really defensive here lately.


----------

